# Clinical electives...help



## orauf89 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guys #happy....i need help with this...i have a 5 week break(from 13th august) coming up after my 3rd year proffs ....and i want to avail this time to do clinical electives in usa....
can anyone kindly guide me what to do and how to go about this....as in what should i be looking for when i apply..or will i even be eligeble for electives after my 3rd year proffs....#confused


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

orauf89 said:


> Hey guys #happy....i need help with this...i have a 5 week break(from 13th august) coming up after my 3rd year proffs ....and i want to avail this time to do clinical electives in usa....
> can anyone kindly guide me what to do and how to go about this....as in what should i be looking for when i apply..or will i even be eligeble for electives after my 3rd year proffs....#confused


Yes, you are eligible to apply for electives! The thread is a bit on the long side but definitely read the first post in http://medstudentz.com/medical-stud...esearch-experience-us.html?highlight=elective. There are step by step instructions on how to apply for electives. Good luck!


----------



## orauf89 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanx MedGrunt #happy


----------



## cermin_mata88 (May 19, 2010)

hai... i'm medical student from malaysia.i just want to ask how to apply for elective in shifa college?can you suggest anything?


----------



## cermin_mata88 (May 19, 2010)

cermin_mata88 said:


> hai... i'm medical student from malaysia.i just want to ask how to apply for elective in shifa college?can you suggest anything?


thanks....


----------



## Salwa (Apr 25, 2010)

*Mod Edit: Read the forum rules, thanks.
*


----------



## Salwa (Apr 25, 2010)

hey people!I'm student of third year mbbs and wondering when is it best to do electives?as in in which year??


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

^ I'd do it right after 4th year or during 4th year, that's what I'm trying to do, because in many cases you have to be an actual medical student get certain electives or observerships otherwise you're ineligible. In final year it's harder. It's up to you, but I'd do it during 4th year.


----------

